# good packs??????



## blasterman (Dec 21, 2004)

ok, i run 1/10 sudan. i need sum new packs and i relly dont know witch way to go. i have have like peak, integy, kentix. i think i want kentix or integy. any body have the new Integy VESC Super i3800????? or the new SMC IB3800 6 cell Economy pack? or rell i just wanty to know sum good packs for dudan mod for around 50 a pack. thanx all


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

contact tq cells in the oval product forum. good price great service and outstanding performance.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tq has awesome stuff!! Whiplash is also great and so is Promatch!!
when i buy batts i look to see if the have good customer service that is pretty much what sells me!! The compnies i listed above have great products and #1 customer service!!

Brandon


----------



## blasterman (Dec 21, 2004)

WHATS Whiplash WEB SITE?


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.hyperform-racing.com/Sport_Packs.htm

they will also assemble the high end matched packs as well.. there do a great job..


----------



## blasterman (Dec 21, 2004)

thanx i think im going to go with hyperform racing but not completely shur.
but the asembled pack. do they look like stick packs or regular packs that are just bilt?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Try Spec Point Concepts for your battery needs.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

blasterman said:


> WHATS Whiplash WEB SITE?


Whip lash does not have a site but you can not go wrong with the stuff !! give terry a call he is retired and has nothing to do but help the battery industrie out and his customer support in 2nd to none! If you want his number i will give it to you and you can talk with him?

Brandon


----------



## ericsalvas (Aug 27, 2002)

tqcells.com

buy online

Eric


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

blasterman said:


> thanx i think im going to go with hyperform racing but not completely shur.
> but the asembled pack. do they look like stick packs or regular packs that are just bilt?


 Assembled packs are called "side by side" stick packs are called "stick packs" I've never ran Hyperforms stuff,but if Burbs recomends them they will be good quality.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm just a fool but batteries are soooo good these days I don't even buy matched batteries anymore but zapped yes. Most of the time you'll gain more just driving cleaner than the next guy.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Depends on what level your at,just for bashing yes you can get by with unmatched packs but for serious competition you better have good stuff,cause the guy beside you does, I can assure you.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

you cant go wrong with SMC.. I mean SMC matches half of the batteries other companies sell anyway... ECON packs are OK..but usually they have higher resistance, lower voltage, and more run time than you would ever need... But again as said above it depends on your skill leveel and what/who your competing against..


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Kenwood said:


> you cant go wrong with SMC.. I mean SMC matches half of the batteries other companies sell anyway... ECON packs are OK..but usually they have higher resistance, lower voltage, and more run time than you would ever need... But again as said above it depends on your skill leveel and what/who your competing against..


Smc doesn't match as many any more,most of the matchers have brought their stuff in house.The rest of your post made no sense! Econ packs will have more run time than you would ever need?you can never have too much runtime! More like, not enough runtime or voltage and too much internal resistance.


----------

